# A couple of grunt calls



## daugher12 (Jul 26, 2015)

Just started making these. Both are maple. One has a little curl and the other one is spalted.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 26, 2015)

For a first effort you turned out a very fine couple of grunts! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 26, 2015)

Very Nice!
Curt


----------



## BrentWin (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice looking calls!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks good John !


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 27, 2015)

Grunt, grunt. That means very good.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 27, 2015)

Good looking calls! nice clean detail...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Heck of a great start. Well done


----------

